# Test run (Kokanee)



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

So, how many orange barrels did any of you guys run over headed up Provo Canyon Saturday morning?? Geeze! Whoever organized that failed to put out any kind of signs for direction or information of what the judos H priest was going on!

Some of you know what I’m talking about 

Koke fishing was slow but, I managed to catch my 4, my buddy however, only managed to hook up on Cutts.. 

The new gear works great!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What? No pictures of the barrel maze? 

Nice work on the kokes.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice work. Kokes are some of the best eating!!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have to admit, I have NEVER seen a duck boat used for trolling. My wife see's this post and I'll never be able to talk her into a North River fishing boat. 


Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I cut my Strawberry teeth fishing out of a flat bottom duck boat. Made for some great times! 

I’ve never fished for kokes. I need to fix that. Good work!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks guys..

So people keep asking me how I slow my boat down while idling with my big motor and the answer is; I don’t use my big motor. My hyper drive is to get on and off the lake. I troll with the 70lb thrust minn Kota on the front of the boat. This combo did extremely well! See y’all up on the Berry this summer!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats on the kokes! fun fish to catch and eat. those are some fatties! what was the average weight? Also sweet setup on your fishing/ hunting boat.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Thanks guys..
> 
> So people keep asking me how I slow my boat down while idling with my big motor and the answer is; I don't use my big motor. My hyper drive is to get on and off the lake. I troll with the 70lb thrust minn Kota on the front of the boat. This combo did extremely well! See y'all up on the Berry this summer!


I put a troll plate on my boat... then I've played with the engine throttle in gear until I got it to be a perfect 1.4mph on a windless day.

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

hunting777 said:


> Congrats on the kokes! fun fish to catch and eat. those are some fatties! what was the average weight? Also sweet setup on your fishing/ hunting boat.


Not sure on the average weight but with an ultra light action rod and sensitive drag set, some of these fish got pretty wild!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I put a troll plate on my boat... then I've played with the engine throttle in gear until I got it to be a perfect 1.4mph on a windless day.
> 
> -DallanC


I'm sure I could have done something similar but, I'll save a bunch of engine hours on my big motor by using the electric motor.. for sure! its $10k just for my hyper drive so that thing gets babied as much as possible!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm glad it warmed up I was having withdrawals. Best eating fish ever!


I wish you could fillet them at Strawberry legally. I understand why its illegal. But if a C.O. cannot tell the difference between a koke and a cutthroat fillet they shouldn't be working for the Division.


----------

